# Mtu Et Mac Os X



## fdp (26 Mars 2007)

salut  ,je voudrai savoir comment régler les mtu avec mac os x tiger .
soit un logiciel qui le permettrait ou par le terminal mais vu que je ne suis pas trop fort  va falloir m'aider .
merci les gars


----------



## rizoto (26 Mars 2007)

Pourquoi faire un doublon?

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=171378


----------



## fdp (27 Mars 2007)

excuse moi rizoto


----------



## supermoquette (27 Mars 2007)

http://www.xrings.net/xrings/forum.php3?id_article=155


----------



## lemike (25 Juin 2009)

Sur Leopard il est trés facile de changer le MTU du Airport :

Préférences Systéme -> Reseaux -> clique sur "Airport" -> Avancé -> Ethernet -> Manuellement -> 1460






Mike 
http://www.rapidweb.fr/blog


----------

